# Hgh & Insulin



## biggy (Aug 11, 2003)

How much insulin should be used with HGH and when


----------



## Mudge (Aug 11, 2003)

Insulin is an individual thing, if you have never tried it, then you will have to start out slow and learn how your body reacts to it. Keep some soda on hand just incase, I assume you are planning on using Humulin R.

Some people get painfull sides from HGH over 4iu, again this is somewhat individual.

I would not specifically use the two together though, Test + HGH = much better IMO.


----------



## biggy (Aug 11, 2003)

ok thanks but what am i looking for other than not going hypo, I have access to a blood sugar meter. 

What test and how much would you recommend. 

And also what is the correlation between ml and iu, 1ml = ?iu 
cheers


----------



## Mudge (Aug 11, 2003)

1ml = 1cc, 1ml = ???iu, your package should tell you. If you can tell us if its Jinotropin or something perhaps someone will know, but your package should tell you clearly.

What is test? Testosterone! Test + GH should be very nice, GH alone = boring, slin by itself = usually produces not much results for most, both of these need a good anabolic IMO or some people use slin for bridging but IMO it requires education or else gains are going to suck, and some people just do NOT do well with it results wise.

So even though I have tried neither of these substances, I would not say they are a good combination. I would not waste the GH and want to see crappy results, stack it IMO with some gear, not slin.

Bodyweight, fat, etc affect suggested dosing somewhat, but I'd say first cycle 400-500mg should be great, enanthate or cypionate, spread over 1 or 2 shots a week, 2 being slightly better.

If you go hypo, drink some sugar quickly, soda would be suggested - you need something that gets into the blood stream quickly. Also again, what kind of slin GREATLY decides how safe or possibly dangerous this venture is, if it is a multi-peaking slin then you should avoid it, over the counter stuff is single peaking Humulin R as best I recall, and it peaks in 20-30 minutes making for fairly easy timing.

Always have soda on hand just incase, always.


----------

